# got some woodchucks without the air rifle...



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Today i got some woodchucks with my 22 mag with a 3X-9X scope i got 4 woodchucks today and a few days ago i got a big mother woodchuck and theres still more... i will have pics later


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rookie good going!! I am working all the time so i am very jealous. Tell me your hunting tackticks if you will!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yeah what kind of ammo were ya using, I was thinking the CCI 30 grn TNT would be a great woodchuck killer.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

lol you know your stuff thank god... someone i can relate to... well ya i was using the 30 grainers TNT unbelivably accurate... i just sit around 40 yards away in a prone position for some reason they just come out and i wait and then boom... there gone... when i was going to the position around 10 yards away at the hole there was one of them and i set up and fired under the pine tree and got him and then when i went and looked there was another one behind him i was like :lol: nice... when the bullet entered the secand one it expanded to a 30 caliber and exited a 45 caliber and kept going... im so amazed with that bullet and gun all around...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

two with one shot!! That happend to me once but I was using a shotgun, got two red squirrels with one blast. Yeah the TNT hollow points look mean I cant wait to try em out. 
I watched a woodchuck demolish my neighbors tomato plants this morning around 7 am I wonder if she will give me permisson to shoot em of her front lawn?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

most likely yes... but the 30 grain TNT's go at around 2200 FPS thus the rapid expansion...


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

ya i got some 40 grainers the other day not as accurate as the 30 grainers but work at higher distances


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes you gotta make due!! I was having problems with feeding the tnt ammo in my ruger 10/22mag. I am going to give the federal 30gr load a try and the cci +v 30gr works good as well but at the gun shop I am lucky if i can find this ammo , usually all i can find is win 40gr ammo.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

ive got a marlin bolt action and it kicks major a$$ I used the winchester 40 grainers and thoise were awsome expantion wise. I really like those tnt 30 grainers though i mean the power and accuracy up to 200 yards on demand is awsome


----------

